
Lyft and Uber launch programs to cater to seniors - urumcsi
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-lyft-uber-cater-seniors.html
======
taxicabjesus
Many of my taxi passengers were seniors. They seemed to do just fine with the
company's automated phone scheduling system [1].

'duper's drivers are going to strongly dislike having to go to the effort of
trying to find an old person at the grocery store.

[1] [http://www.taxiwars.org/electronic-taxi-
dispatch-v1.0/](http://www.taxiwars.org/electronic-taxi-dispatch-v1.0/)

